# Proper Jagermeister Orange Paint Code?



## StoneCold (Dec 15, 2005)

As I build my Jager Racer, I am now to the point of picking the correct color. It comes down to #002-Colorado Orange, #022-Inka Orange, #028-Phoenix Orange, or #351-Kyalamiorange.

Each of these are Standard paint, not metallic.

I cannot find any of these actual colors online. Only the code numbers are listed on the various sites. Any ideas? I might just break down and go to a paint shop to see them first hand.

Thanks.


----------



## Scott_H (Feb 12, 2003)

I can find out the paint code for this car if you want.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

.







:thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

According to my paint guru, the Jagermeister Orange is a HKS color and it has the code HKS10.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Here's a Photoshop color sample for HKS10

http://www.farbtafeln.de/PIC/HKS_10.psd


----------



## StoneCold (Dec 15, 2005)

Scott H - thanks. Nice Pic. Please check with you contact to see what that color is.
Alex - thanks to you and your paint guru. Interested to see if its the same as the car in Scott's post.

- StoneCold


----------



## StoneCold (Dec 15, 2005)

*After further Review.......*

After some more searching around, I did find that the Jager Orange on the bottle is indeed the HKS 10, however, when looking at photos of Race Cars from the 80's and 90's that campaigned in Europe, it appears they were done in a brighter color orange, like the Inka Orange, or something similar.

Things that make you go hmmmm.........


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

YOur car looks great just as it sits....very well done. Congrats.


----------



## Scott_H (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm told the color in the photo is Inka. It's a PPG base/clearcoat. Don't know the code number, sorry.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

How about a 760 in that color. :eeps: 


.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick said:


> How about a 760 in that color. :eeps:
> 
> .


:rofl:

Hey, that Lada in your avatar looks like Jagermeister Orange too


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Hey, that Lada in your avatar looks like Jagermeister Orange too


Yes, it is a beauty! Sports model I assume.  :rofl:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick said:


> Yes, it is a beauty! Sports model I assume.  :rofl:


Definitely sports model, you can tell it by looking at the wheels


----------

